# Ava is sick. :(



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

On Tuesday I took Ava to the vet for a distemper shot and she also got a Bordatella vaccine (up her nose). Well since then she's been sniffling, sneezing and reverse sneezing, and gets gooey eyes.

My vet's office said it's not that uncommon after getting the Bordatella vaccine - sort of like getting the flu after receiving a flu shot.


:cryingoor girl, she's miserable.........:crying 2: and I'm upset about it. I've been giving her 1/4 of a Benedryll tablet once in the morning and once at night. well I just started last night so I see no improvement yet. 

Any suggestions on what else i can do to make her more comfortable??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sending hugs to Ava. Feel better soon little girl. :huggingat, how old is Ava? Ooh, those bad ole shots. Poor little girl.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry to hear little Ava isn't feeling well  Bailey had the exact same thing happen after his first intranasal Bordatella vaccine. He had all the symptoms you described, plus he had a cough. I took him back to the vet and they gave him meds for the cough...he was sick about two days and then he was fine. I have not done that vaccine again after that...I got a note from the vet to excuse him from getting it, which I gave to my groomer and any place that requires this vaccine. That was about a year and a half ago. 

I'm not sure what else you could give her to make her feel a bit better...but I'm sure others will have good suggestions. I hope she feels better soon! Give her lots of hugs and kisses from her Auntie Nida and Bailey!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Awe-poor wittle Ava.. I guess you have to get the bordatella because she goes to the groomer. If the Benedryl is not working, you need to try something else, for sure. I hope someone here can suggest something to try. Is there any way you can get in touch with your vet?? Please keep us posted. I do hope she is better, soon..I so hate those vaccines..:angry::grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor sweet Ava. Bella & I are sending hugs and healing prayers. ♥.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy did the same thing when I had her get the nasal vaccine. I never gave it to her again. Her reaction lasted two weeks. I just babied her and gave her Benedryl. Poor little Ava.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Aunties.....this is definitely NOT fun. I keep sneezing all over my mom!!!
View attachment 100122

*sniffle sniffle*


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah!!! Poor Ava
Sending hugs to Ava and Mommy


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ohhhh, poor sweet Ava. Tell her Auntie Lynda is sending her *get better hugs and kisses.*


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, I am SO sorry. Same thing happened with Ana with that darn Bordetalla. But she only vommited that day, then she was fine.

A few show breeders said, they actually DO NOT need that vaccine, even if they are going to the groomers. 

I will see if I can get my friend, who is a vet, to see what he advises.

Is she eating?

I am so upset for you and for Ava.

Let me know if she is eating, okay?

I am so sorry.

Edit: Is was the Bordettalla that she threw up. Also when I say I am so upset for you and Ava, I know Ava will get better, but it makes me so mad, when this happens. Hang on, I hope I can get my friend.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Oh Pat, I am SO sorry. Same thing happened with Ana with that darn Bordetalla. But she only vommited that day, then she was fine.
> 
> A few show breeders said, they actually DO NOT need that vaccine, even if they are going to the groomers.
> 
> ...


 
Pat, I put the SOS out to him. I forgot it's his birthday, but I still may be able to catch him.

This happened to Ana at her first vet visit . I was NOT a happy Mommy. But she did get better.

As soon as I hear from him, I will let you know.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

allheart said:


> Pat, I put the SOS out to him. I forgot it's his birthday, but I still may be able to catch him.
> 
> This happened to Ana at her first vet visit . I was NOT a happy Mommy. But she did get better.
> 
> As soon as I hear from him, I will let you know.


Pat, I got a hold of the doc. Basically he said, just let it ride it's course. The Benadryl will only dry it out, and advises not to give it to her. It won't help her . Just let it ride it's course out, he said it's very common for this to happen.

OMG I woke him up :blush: But he didn't mind at all. Hugs.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate to hear Ava isn't feeling well. I hope she's better soon.
hugs


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

allheart said:


> Pat, I got a hold of the doc. Basically he said, just let it ride it's course. The Benadryl will only dry it out, and advises not to give it to her. It won't help her . Just let it ride it's course out, he said it's very common for this to happen.
> 
> OMG I woke him up :blush: But he didn't mind at all. Hugs.


What a sweet vet! Sounds like good advice. Sending Ava lots of love and kisses so she will feel better soon :wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Awww, poor Ava. I always get worried when they need shots! Hope she feels better soon!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> What a sweet vet! Sounds like good advice. Sending Ava lots of love and kisses so she will feel better soon :wub:


''

He is, I love him so much. He is a dear friend. He's not my kids vet, because he is a dear friend. If that makes sense :blink: But he is always right on the money, when I SOS him, for a friend, or if ever I need him for my babies. I don't do it often, because he is so good, and I don't want to take advantage, what a sweetheart he is.

Love you little Ava.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I may continue with the Benedryl for a bit though. She could use a little "drying out" :blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... sweet little Ava. I'm so sorry she isn't feeling up to par. Hopefully, she will start feeling more herself as the day goes on. Please give her hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie.:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Thanks for the advice. I may continue with the Benedryl for a bit though. She could use a little "drying out" :blush:


What the heck did you do change your phone number ahhhhh. Anyway, he did say it will ride it's course, but drying her out may not be a good idea. Actually, he said not to give her the Benedryl, but do what you think is best, okay? He sees this all the time with this darn vaccine.

He did say, she will get better.

Hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh the poor little darlin'!! Praying this gets overwith quickly!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh poor lil Ava 
sending her feel better soon vibes (hugs)


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

There is an explanation of why this happens after this vaccine in this article. I no longer give this vaccine for the reasons stated in this article. I hope little Ava is better soon.

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/bordatella-vaccination-dogs/


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Poor wittle Ava -- you must feel miserable. Awntie Lynn and your Mom, Secret, are sending lots of prayers that you feel better soon.

Pat -- you might try taking her into the shower (not getter her wet) but having her get hot steam. That helps with respitory problems.

And none of my girls get this vaccine either. But then I don't take them to the groomer or board them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw poor Ava. I hate it when they don't feel well. I once got some water up Callie's nose when giving her a bath and she was all 'snarfly' even the next day. I used my Animal Essentials Eye & Nose drops on her for a couple of days and was amazed at how much better she was even after the first use. I don't know if it would be the same for the Bordatella Nasal Vaccine but for us, the hard water was very irritating to Callie's nasal and sinus passages. So the drops were very soothing to her and did help to shrink the passages back to normal size due to the saline.

Callie told me to tell you that extra treats always help too and perhaps you should try that on Ava. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I had to get this vaccine for her to be able to participate in obedience class. But if she's not better by Wednesday, she'll miss a week anyway!!:w00t:

Crystal, what you used on Callie sounds like it works great!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ugh. Do I or don't I ?
I hate these decisions.
Here is to your health, Ms. Ava---kisses from us---non-contagious ones, of course.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Aw poor Ava. I hate it when they don't feel well. I once got some water up Callie's nose when giving her a bath and she was all 'snarfly' even the next day. I used my Animal Essentials Eye & Nose drops on her for a couple of days and was amazed at how much better she was even after the first use. I don't know if it would be the same for the Bordatella Nasal Vaccine but for us, the hard water was very irritating to Callie's nasal and sinus passages. So the drops were very soothing to her and did help to shrink the passages back to normal size due to the saline.
> 
> Callie told me to tell you that extra treats always help too and perhaps you should try that on Ava. :wub:


Wow Crystal, that does sound like a good product to help sooth.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Poor little Ava. I hope this runs its course quickly and she is back to herself in no time.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie had the same reaction to the vaccine. Neither of mine get the vaccine any more. Bogie's reaction lasted almost a week. It's like a real bad human cold. Feel better Ava.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

None of my fluffs has a reaction to the vaccine, but they gave Hardy the injection instead of the nasel spray. He wouldn't behave to have it done . No surprise there. I hope Ava feels better soon!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dear little Ava, I hope you will be all well really fast. Love you!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

The A Team said:


> On Tuesday I took Ava to the vet for a distemper shot and she also got a Bordatella vaccine (up her nose). Well since then she's been sniffling, sneezing and reverse sneezing, and gets gooey eyes.
> 
> My vet's office said it's not that uncommon after getting the Bordatella vaccine - sort of like getting the flu after receiving a flu shot.
> 
> ...


Sassy got the same thing the "ONE" time I let the vet give her the Bordetella spray. It took Sassy 2-3 weeks and 2 vet visits including a B-12 injection to help pick her up. Never again!!!!!!!!

Hope Ava feels better soon.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Feel better Ava:wub::wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

so sorry Ava feels bad, poor little sweetheart. hope shes better soon.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe Aolani had the same reaction to the nasal vaccine, but there were other things that were happening at the same time that I can't say 100% that it was the nasal vaccine. His lasted for quite a while. Just babied him too. Hope little Ava feels better soon. Saw her on FB with pjs on and thought something must be up if she's been in pjs all day. Poor baby.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

That pic of Ava broke my heart. She looks so stuffed up! Poor thing. I hope she bounces back soon. My vet isn't big on vaccines so haven't had this happen since we switched vets. Very stressful though seeing them have bad reactions. I wonder if sleeping w/a humidifier would help her?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, poor Ava. I hope she feels better soon. Before I got Gracie and Ella, my other dogs were getting the bordatella vaccinne every six months as required by the place they were groomed. When Baci was 13 she died one day after receiving the vaccine. I will never be convinced that it wasn't the cause. I will never give any of mine the bordatella vaccine again. I now just ask that the requirement be waived. So far I've never had any problem getting it waived. 

Get well soon, Ava.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - just got to read this. Tyler had the same thing when he first had his bordatella nasal shot. It was the first time he ever reverse sneezed and did it a lot. He had a runny nose, etc. This year when I went back to the vet, i asked for the shot itself, not the one up the nose and Tyler was fine. Hope that Ava will feel better in a day or two. She's too cute to be sick.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

hope she is feel better soon

hugs


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Get well soon beautiful girl.
Xoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Hope Ava is feeling better today.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just seeing this for the first time. I hope sweet little Ava is feeling better now. I can't stand the thought of her, or any of our fluffs being under the weather.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How's Ava today, Pat?


----------



## ColleenA (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Pat,
I'm sorry to hear about Ava. She's so little, it's not fair for her to feel under the weather. I'm sure it makes you feel bad too. 
My baby Barkley (6mo old Maltese) is going to the groomer tomorrow for his first hair cut. Do you have any suggestions for what I can tell the groomer about the korean cut? I love Ava's cut!! Colleen, Barkley's mom


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

So sorry little Ava is puny.....just send her down here to Texas, I'll take care of her...I'll send you my address..:tender:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Folks, this thread is from January. 


Sent from Maggie's iPad


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart stopped for minutes -- glad this was an old thread.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Pat hope litlle miss ava feels better soon xoxox


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I had to get this vaccine for her to be able to participate in obedience class. But if she's not better by Wednesday, she'll miss a week anyway!!:w00t:


Pat, I hope Ava is feeling better soon. Three years ago I had a dog die two days after getting the Bordetella vaccine and I am convinced it was what caused her death. Won't ever give that vaccine again. I have found that every time I've asked a place for a waiver on the bordetella, I've gotten it. It's been waived at three different obedience classes, at the groomer's, and just recently at a kennel that I am exploring taking them to for day care when our roof is repaired. The thing is even when Cisco was getting the vaccine every six months, he still got bordetella twice!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

*IT'S AN OLD THREAD ! AVA IS FINE !*:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep, Ava's been just fine since January! :innocent::blush: :HistericalSmiley:


...but for the person who asked about a Korean haircut....my best advice is to print out pictures of the cuts you like and take them with you to the groomer. A picture is worth a thousand words!!! And if the groomer doesn't get it quite right the first time around....work with him/her. It can be tweaked over the next several groomings until you get what you want. 
...that's what I did. Now I just drop them off and don't have to say anything:aktion033:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Yep, Ava's been just fine since January! :innocent::blush: :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> ...but for the person who asked about a Korean haircut....my best advice is to print out pictures of the cuts you like and take them with you to the groomer. A picture is worth a thousand words!!! And if the groomer doesn't get it quite right the first time around....work with him/her. It can be tweaked over the next several groomings until you get what you want.
> ...that's what I did. Now I just drop them off and don't have to say anything:aktion033:


:aktion033::aktion033: I have to admit, I got scared when I saw the thread, but then looked at the date, and thought, "Oh thank God". See how much that darling is loved :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Ava I am sorry you are sick pretty girl. We hope you feel better soon.

Love Awntie Dianne and your friend Rocky:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Ava I am sorry you are sick pretty girl. We hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Love Awntie Dianne and your friend Rocky:wub:


This thread illustrates very well that people don't read previous posts. If they would, they would know that this is an old thread and that AVA is fine.:smilie_tischkante: Sorry Diane, you not even read the 2 posts before yours where Pat said Ava is fine.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

The A Team said:


> Aunties.....this is definitely NOT fun. I keep sneezing all over my mom!!!
> View attachment 100122
> 
> *sniffle sniffle*



Oh my goodness, she is just so adorable. Feel better Ava.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Oh my goodness, she is just so adorable. Feel better Ava.


Oops, just read the date. Oh well, shes definitely adorable so I got that part right.


----------

